# Kleiner Vorgeschmack: Slide 9.0 2012



## Radon-Bonn (11. Oktober 2011)

Rahmen: Radon Slide mit 2012er Hinterbau, Syntace X12 Steckachse, 
Gabel: FOX Talas RLC  Fit 15QR PL
Dämpfer: FOX Float RP23  PL
Laufradsatz: CROSSMAX ST QR15/X12 mit Schwalbe Nobby NIC  2,35 faltbar
Technik: XO Schaltung, XO Umwerfer, X9 Trigger, X9  Kurbel, PG1050Kassette 
Sattelstütze: SRAM Reverb
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace F109 Vorbau/Vector 2014Lenker
Scheibenbremse: The One
Farbe: schwarz eloxiert oder color


Preis: 2498,-


----------



## psycho82 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ausstattung finde ich spitze 
Endlich mit Reverb in Serie und die The One ist auch klasse!

Kritik gibt es trotzdem - warum wird immer noch ein LRS mit 19mm Maulweite verbaut??? - Find ich persönlich zu schmal (auch wenn von euch 2,35 Reifen verbaut werden), auf ein AM gehört für mich persönlich eine LRS mit min. 21mm Maulweite, damit 2,4 Reifen ihre Vorteile ausspielen können.
(Fahre den Crossmax ST übrigends auf einen meiner CC-Räder und würde dort nichtmehr als 2,25 draufziehen - Freigabe von Mavic bis 2,3)

Was ist mit einer Kettenführung? Sollte die Bionicon-Kettenführung nicht in Serie bei den Slides kommen? Meine ich zumindest hier mal gelesen zu haben.


Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (12. Oktober 2011)

Stimme da zu, Nobby reicht mir zumindest vorne nicht!

Was genau unterscheidet den 2012er Hinterbau von dem 2011er?


----------



## Radon-Bonn (12. Oktober 2011)

Fullys 2012
Stage
Diva 1299,- ReconGold/FloatRP2BVPL/XT/RX/
6.0  1499,- SID RL/RP2 BV PL/X9/RX/Crossride/Syntace149/Duraflite
7.0  1899,- FOX FIT RemotePL/RP2 BV PL/ XT/XT Scheibe/DTX1600

Slide
5.0   1499,- Revelation/RP2 BV PL/RX/XT/SLX
7.0   1999,- Talas RL O/B/RP2 BV PL/XT/DTM1800/RX Tune /Reverb
9.0   2499,- Talas RLC Fit 15QR/RP23PL/XO/TheONE/Reverb/CrossmaxST QR15/X12
10.0  2999,- Tals RLC FIT 15QR/RP23PL/XTR kpl./TheONE/Reverb/EASTON HAVEN
Slide Custom: je nach Wunsch!!!

Skeen
7.0  1799,- SID RL/RP23PL/XOSchaltung/X9/RX Tune/DTM1800/SyntaceF109 
8.0  1999,- FOXFITR/RP23PL/XT/XT Scheibe/DTM1800 
9.0Sl 2999,- FOXFIT/RP23PL/XTR/CrossmaxSLR/R1
Carbon8.0 2499,- FOXFIT/RP23PL/XTR/XTScheibe/DTX1600QRPL
Carbon10.0 3499,- FOXFIT/RP23PL/XTRkpl. auch Scheibe/Crossmax SLR Intl/

auch Massbau


----------



## ViolentViolin (12. Oktober 2011)

SRAM Reverb?


----------



## psycho82 (12. Oktober 2011)

ViolentViolin schrieb:


> SRAM Reverb?



Rock Shox = Sram


----------



## DannyCalifornia (12. Oktober 2011)

Ist das schon fest und sicher? Was ist denn der genaue Unterschied zwischen dem RP2 und dem RP23? Nur die Einstellmöglichkeiten? Hab was von nem richtigen Lockout beim RP2 gelesen, hoffe aber, dass da jemand was verwechselt hat und das auch ne Propedal funktion ist?!

Und stehen die Farben auch schon fest? Wenn ja, in was wirds das Slide 7.0 noch geben? (außer Schwarz  )

Schade dass da da zurück zu XT geht und nicht bei X9 bleibt...


----------



## greg12 (12. Oktober 2011)

preise und ausstattung lesen sich schon mal nicht schlecht, einzig die lfrs der slides sind ob der schmalen innenweite in frage zu stellen. da die reifen nicht angeführt sind darf spekuliert werden. hoffentlich keine rons und ralphs mehr am slide. und am besten auch keine nics mehr.... 

unterschied rp2 - rp23- der 23er hat 3 einstellbare pro pedal modi der rp2 nur eine vordefinierte. sollte allerdings mehr als ausreichend sein.


----------



## ViolentViolin (12. Oktober 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Rock Shox = Sram




Sorry, hab ich in dem Moment völlig verpeilt. Weiß ich für gewöhnlich


----------



## daniel_n100 (12. Oktober 2011)

Das hört sich ja viel versprechend an!
An wenn bei Radon oder B-D muss man sich wenden, wenn man an einem Slide Custom interessiert ist?


----------



## stay_different (12. Oktober 2011)

oh man, die slides gefallen mir extrem gut!
und das 7er hat n klasse preis! schade das ich mir vor kurzem das stage geholt habe (schon das zweite mal das ich mir in hintern beiss )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uFFi (13. Oktober 2011)

hat das slide am die gleiche ausstattung wie das ed?


----------



## campariseven (13. Oktober 2011)

uFFi schrieb:


> hat das slide am die gleiche ausstattung wie das ed?


 
Würd mich auch interessieren!!


----------



## afuerst89 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ist das jetzt das AM mit 150 mm Federweg? Wird die Gabel absenkbar sein?

mfg


----------



## wildkater (13. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Rahmen: Radon Slide mit 2012er Hinterbau, Syntace X12 Steckachse,
> Gabel: FOX Talas RLC  Fit 15QR PL
> Dämpfer: FOX Float RP23  PL
> Laufradsatz: CROSSMAX ST QR15/X12 mit Schwalbe Nobby NIC  2,35 faltbar
> ...



Fotos?


----------



## Radon-Bonn (14. Oktober 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Ausstattung finde ich spitze
> Endlich mit Reverb in Serie und die The One ist auch klasse!
> 
> Kritik gibt es trotzdem - warum wird immer noch ein LRS mit 19mm Maulweite verbaut??? - Find ich persönlich zu schmal (auch wenn von euch 2,35 Reifen verbaut werden), auf ein AM gehört für mich persönlich eine LRS mit min. 21mm Maulweite, damit 2,4 Reifen ihre Vorteile ausspielen können.
> ...




Hallo Benny, leider müssen wir dir widersprechen. Wir haben bei den Crossmax ST 2012 eine Reifenfreigabe von Mavic für 2.4.
Also überhaupt kein Problem 2.35 aufzuziehen. Mavic schreibt in ihrer Spezifikation lediglich eine Empfehlung bi 2.3. Empfehlung und Freigabe ist aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Alternative ist der SX, den Mavic aber als Endurolaufradsatz einordnet. Wer Interesse am Slide 9.0 hat und lieber den SX möchte kann den für einen Aufpreis von 90 Euro haben. Aber wir warnen hier: der Laufradsatz ist schwerer und träge. Das Slide ist ein AM. Hier geht aufgrund der ungefederten Massen viel Agilität und Performance fliegen. Zumal der Schwalbe 2.35 oder der Mountain King II 2.4 state of the Art sind.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (14. Oktober 2011)

wildkater schrieb:


> Fotos?




Slide 2012 in brushed 11,8 Kg, Testival Brixen, wartet auf Probefahrt.
Jetzt oder bei unseren Testdays im November


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bonn (14. Oktober 2011)

Slide 2012 in Brixen


----------



## siggi.k. (14. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Slide 2012 in brushed 11,8 Kg, Testival Brixen, wartet auf Probefahrt.
> Jetzt oder bei unseren Testdays im November



....11,8 Kg mit Sram reverb?


----------



## greg12 (14. Oktober 2011)

11,8kg? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, eher 12,8 mit vario stütze.. naja man wird sehen.
trotzdem erstaunlich das radon dem allgemeinen teuerungs & gleichzeitig- ausstattungsreduzierungstrend nicht folgt! 
bin mal gespannt ob sich ed technisch auch noch was neues auftut!


----------



## wildkater (14. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Slide 2012 in Brixen


Danke!!!
YESSSS.... Gefällt  - aber die 11,8kg halte ich auch für ein Gerücht. 
Nichtmal ohne Pedale und in S.

Wir hier im Forum lassen uns aber gerne weiter mit Infos füttern


----------



## MK_79 (14. Oktober 2011)

Bitte Infos zum Slide EDî


----------



## campariseven (14. Oktober 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> 11,8kg? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, eher 12,8 mit vario stütze.. naja man wird sehen.
> trotzdem erstaunlich das radon dem allgemeinen teuerungs & gleichzeitig- ausstattungsreduzierungstrend nicht folgt!
> bin mal gespannt ob sich ed technisch auch noch was neues auftut!


Allgemein???? Lapierre und Bulls stehen zB besser da als letztes Jahr


----------



## psycho82 (14. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Hallo Benny, leider müssen wir dir widersprechen. Wir haben bei den Crossmax ST 2012 eine Reifenfreigabe von Mavic für 2.4.
> Also überhaupt kein Problem 2.35 aufzuziehen. Mavic schreibt in ihrer Spezifikation lediglich eine Empfehlung bi 2.3. Empfehlung und Freigabe ist aber ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Alternative ist der SX, den Mavic aber als Endurolaufradsatz einordnet. Wer Interesse am Slide 9.0 hat und lieber den SX möchte kann den für einen Aufpreis von 90 Euro haben. Aber wir warnen hier: der Laufradsatz ist schwerer und träge. Das Slide ist ein AM. Hier geht aufgrund der ungefederten Massen viel Agilität und Performance fliegen. Zumal der Schwalbe 2.35 oder der Mountain King II 2.4 state of the Art sind.



Hallo,

ebend mal die Produktbeschreibung des 2012 Crossmax ST angesehen und Mavic hat tatsächlich die Maulweite vom 19 mm (2010/2011) auf 21 mm (2012) angehoben. 21mm harmonieren sehr gut mir 2,35 und 2,4 Reifen  und in meiner Kritik ging es ja auch darum, dass eine LRS mit min. 21 mm Maulweite verbaut werden soll, dies ist ja nun der Fall und ich wiederrufe natürlich mein o.g. Aussage/Kritik.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## wildkater (14. Oktober 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ebend mal die Produktbeschreibung des 2012 Crossmax ST angesehen und Mavic hat tatsächlich die Maulweite vom 19 mm (2010/2011) auf 21 mm (2012) angehoben. 21mm harmonieren sehr gut mir 2,35 und 2,4 Reifen  und in meiner Kritik ging es ja auch darum, dass eine LRS mit min. 21 mm Maulweite verbaut werden soll, dies ist ja nun der Fall und ich wiederrufe natürlich mein o.g. Aussage/Kritik.
> 
> ...


Ein weiterer Grund pro RADON Slide.
Finde bald keinen Grund mehr, NICHT zuzuschlagen...


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (15. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Radon und Radon Freunde,

ich bin gerade zufÃ¤llig hier drÃ¼ber gestolpert. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir 2012 ein neues Rad zuzulegen und das Slide 10.0 liest sich fÃ¼r mich von den Eckdaten her sehr interessant. Bislang hatte ich ein Canyon Strive im Auge, aber das 12er Modell ist um saftige 500,-â¬ teurer und um ebensoviele Gramm schwerer geworden. AuÃerdem gefallen mir die verbogenen Rohre ohnehin nicht so besonders. 

Radon wÃ¤re da wohl eine echte Alternative.

Jetzt hÃ¤tt ich noch 3 Fragen: Was wiegt denn die Kiste (10.0)? Welche Farben gibt es? Und was hat es mit dem Slide Custom auf sich?

Danke und GruÃ
Chris


----------



## Radon-Bonn (15. Oktober 2011)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Hallo Radon und Radon Freunde,
> 
> ich bin gerade zufällig hier drüber gestolpert. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir 2012 ein neues Rad zuzulegen und das Slide 10.0 liest sich für mich von den Eckdaten her sehr interessant. Bislang hatte ich ein Canyon Strive im Auge, aber das 12er Modell ist um saftige 500,- teurer und um ebensoviele Gramm schwerer geworden. Außerdem gefallen mir die verbogenen Rohre ohnehin nicht so besonders.
> 
> ...




Hi, das Slide 10.0 kommt mit den Easton Haven. Anbei ein Bild und wird schwarz eloxiert/champagner (wie auf den Easton Laufrädern).
Die Gewichtsvorgabe von uns ist bisher 11.8Kg mit den 2.35er Nobby NIc Reifen. Wir werden aber dieses Jahr alle Bikes in 18" abwiegen und die Gewichte erst danach veröffentlichen. Im Custom Bereich ist alles möglcih was du magst. Da sind dann auch die 11Kg zu knacken, aber hier stellt sich die frage, ob das für einen AM noch Sinn macht, zumal der Skeen AM da das sinnvoller Package ist, zumal der 2013 als Skeen AM 29er kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr der Ritzel (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich danke für die Antwort.

Vom Gewicht her ist für mich alles unter 13kg akzeptabel. Welche Rahmenfarben wird es denn geben? Mir gefällt das knallige grün sehr gut das man auf einigen Bildern hier sieht. Bleibt das im Programm?

Gerade bemerke ich erst, dass es vom Slide ja eine AM und eine ED Version gibt. Ich denke in diesem Thread geht es ausscließlich ums AM(?) Was gibt es denn dann 2012 in der ED Serie?


Werden die Fullys eigentlich immer noch von Bodo Probst entwickelt? Das wäre ein starkes Argument für das Slide, denn wenn ich es richtig weiß, stammt auch der Hinterbau meines aktuellen Fullys (siehe Foto) aus seiner Feder. Und der funktioniert (immer noch) ganz hervorragend.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## TomDeluxe (17. Oktober 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ebend mal die Produktbeschreibung des 2012 Crossmax ST angesehen und Mavic hat tatsächlich die Maulweite vom 19 mm (2010/2011) auf 21 mm (2012) angehoben. 21mm harmonieren sehr gut mir 2,35 und 2,4 Reifen und in meiner Kritik ging es ja auch darum, dass eine LRS mit min. 21 mm Maulweite verbaut werden soll, dies ist ja nun der Fall und ich wiederrufe natürlich mein o.g. Aussage/Kritik.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Benny!

Ich fürchte die Maulweite 21mm bezieht sich auf den Crossmax SX - Crossmax ST 2012 soll weiter 19mm haben ;-( 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529428


----------



## Radon-Bonn (17. Oktober 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> 11,8kg? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, eher 12,8 mit vario stütze.. naja man wird sehen.
> trotzdem erstaunlich das radon dem allgemeinen teuerungs & gleichzeitig- ausstattungsreduzierungstrend nicht folgt!
> bin mal gespannt ob sich ed technisch auch noch was neues auftut!



Hier was für alle Ungläubigen:
Slide noch ohne die Haven in 20" mit Reverb und Flaschenhalter, aber auch ohne Superforce Vorbau und Vector 7075 - bitte mal selbst auf 18" herunterrechnen!!!!


----------



## greg12 (17. Oktober 2011)

naja, die haven sind wohl auch nicht leichter als der crossmax st. 
ok flaschenhalter - 60g, 18" -200g. vorbau superforce + vector 7075 - xx g?? k.a. was da aufm bild montiert ist, aber sagen wir mal -100g , macht zusammen -360g. ergibt in summe 12.2kg. auch  nicht von schlechten eltern, aber dennoch keine 11,8kg.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (17. Oktober 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> naja, die haven sind wohl auch nicht leichter als der crossmax st.
> ok flaschenhalter - 60g, 18" -200g. vorbau superforce + vector 7075 - xx g?? k.a. was da aufm bild montiert ist, aber sagen wir mal -100g , macht zusammen -360g. ergibt in summe 12.2kg. auch  nicht von schlechten eltern, aber dennoch keine 11,8kg.



Wir haben auf dem Bild den XKing2,4 mit Schläuchen montiert, drauf kommt in der Serie wie oben gesagt: Schwalbe Nobby NIC EVO2.35 mit Schläuchen. Ausserdem ist auf dem Foto die XTR Bremse noch montiert, das Slide 10.0 bekommt die One. Die Fox Evo ist auch einen Hauch leichter......mal schauen wenns fertig an der Waage hängt, wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht hinhauen in 18". Vielleicht in 16".
Auf jeden Fall für den Preis in der Ausstattung "hard to find 2012"


----------



## greg12 (17. Oktober 2011)

aber eigentlich egal obs 12.2kg, 11.8kg oder 13.0kg sind. hauptsache das ding fährt sich entsprechend. 
die reifenwahl nic evo 2.35 würd ich aber schon noch mal überdenken. 
immerhin ist der nic ein schönwetter, touren und marathon reifen bei nässe und rauerer fahrweise aber nicht unbedingt erste wahl. und in 2.35 ohne snake skin wohl auch nur bedingt pannenresistent.
vielleicht solltet ihr bei conti bleiben und was mit bcc verbauen. (mk II, rq oder baron?) die paar gramm dazu merkt man im vergleich zum gewonnen fahrspaß garantiert nicht!!


----------



## stay_different (17. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Hier was für alle Ungläubigen:
> Slide noch ohne die Haven in 20" mit Reverb und Flaschenhalter, aber auch ohne Superforce Vorbau und Vector 7075 - bitte mal selbst auf 18" herunterrechnen!!!!



weiß gar net was alle haben!

Ich finds geil, schickt es mir einfach zu, so wie es da hängt 
geb euch dafür, wenn gewünscht, auch mein stage zurück 

PS: jetzt ist mir auch klar wieso das montieren so lange dauert....
die mechaniker haben nur augen für den kalender im hintergrund


----------



## psycho82 (18. Oktober 2011)

TomDeluxe schrieb:


> Hi Benny!
> 
> Ich fürchte die Maulweite 21mm bezieht sich auf den Crossmax SX - Crossmax ST 2012 soll weiter 19mm haben ;-(
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529428



Hi,
dann hab ich wohl doch die Daten zum Sx angesehen. Schade, dass der ST doch nur eine Maulweite von 19mm hat :-( :-( :-(
Aber zumindest der Easton Haven hat 21mm Maulweite.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## siggi.k. (18. Oktober 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> naja, die haven sind wohl auch nicht leichter als der crossmax st.
> ok flaschenhalter - 60g, 18" -200g. vorbau superforce + vector 7075 - xx g?? k.a. was da aufm bild montiert ist, aber sagen wir mal -100g , macht zusammen -360g. ergibt in summe 12.2kg. auch  nicht von schlechten eltern, aber dennoch keine 11,8kg.



...die Pedale fehlen auch noch, also nochmals  +350 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grobi-Stollo (18. Oktober 2011)

Eine klitzekleine Frage hätte ich noch lieber Radon-Bonn :

die Lieferzeit  ?

Danke für die Antwort im Voraus


----------



## DannyCalifornia (18. Oktober 2011)

siggi.k. schrieb:


> ...die Pedale fehlen auch noch, also nochmals  +350 g.



Pedale werden bei der Herstellerangabe aber nie berücksichtigt, oder? Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich täusche...


----------



## greg12 (18. Oktober 2011)

richtig- gewicht fast immer ohne pedale, da die meisten versenderbikes auch ohne (ernsthafte) ausgeliefert werden... ausserdem ists besser für die statistik wenn man unter den magischen grenzen angaben liefern kann (sub 10 für ht, sub 11 für 29er, sub 12,5 für am etc...)


----------



## siggi.k. (18. Oktober 2011)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Pedale werden bei der Herstellerangabe aber nie berücksichtigt, oder? Korrigiert mich, wenn ich mich täusche...



...schon richtig, dass die Pedale von den meisten Herstellern nicht gelistet sind. Nur ohne Pedale gehts halt nicht und deswegen sollten diese im Gesamtgewicht auch erscheinen.


----------



## daniel_n100 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

lt. Sepc 2012 wird beim Silde 9.0er und 10.0er eine Fox Factory 32 Talas Fit RLC 150 15 QR verbaut. 
Hat diese die neue Kashima Beschichtung? 
http://www.foxracingshox.com/2012preview/display.php?t=forks&p=32304


----------



## konamatze (24. Oktober 2011)

siggi.k. schrieb:


> ...schon richtig, dass die Pedale von den meisten Herstellern nicht gelistet sind. Nur ohne Pedale gehts halt nicht und deswegen sollten diese im Gesamtgewicht auch erscheinen.



Nur das es 100 verschiedene Pedale mit unterschiedlichen Gewicht gibt.


 Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggi.k. (24. Oktober 2011)

konamatze schrieb:


> Nur das es 100 verschiedene Pedale mit unterschiedlichen Gewicht gibt.
> 
> 
> Gruß Matze



Ausschnitt aus der Radon-Homepage zu Slide 2011:

....................
SRAM PG 1050 10-speed
SRAM PC 1050 10-speed
Mavic Crossmax ST Disc
Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,4"
Aluminium Bärentatze
ab 12,4 kg
toxicgreen
16/18/20/22"

Demnach wurde das Slide bisher mit Aluminium Bärentatzen ausgeliefert die aber im angegebenen Gewicht nicht berücksichtigt wurden.


Gruß

Siggi


----------



## Themeankitty (24. Oktober 2011)

Ist immer so, du wirst bei keinem Hersteller die Gewichtsangabe mit Pedalen jemals sehen !


----------



## konamatze (24. Oktober 2011)

siggi.k. schrieb:


> Ausschnitt aus der Radon-Homepage zu Slide 2011:
> 
> ....................
> SRAM PG 1050 10-speed
> ...



Genau das machen halt viele Händler so ,da die meisten Käufer andere Pedalen verbauen, besser als gar keine.Zugegeben sind die Bärentatzen auch verdammt schwer.

   Gruß Matze



 Gruß Matze


----------



## Kolbenpapst (25. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Fullys 2012
> Stage
> Diva 1299,- ReconGold/FloatRP2BVPL/XT/RX/
> 6.0  1499,- SID RL/RP2 BV PL/X9/RX/Crossride/Syntace149/Duraflite
> ...



Warum denn nicht mal mit rock shox Fahrwerk?
Hab mein Slide auf Lyrik und Monarch RC3 HV Plus umgebaut und ging noch nie besser den Berg runter  Und wippen beim Monarch RC3 Plus ist auch ein Fremdwort!
Dieser Fox kram ist doch viel zu wartungsunfreundlich!


----------



## Max_V (25. Oktober 2011)

daniel_n100 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> lt. Sepc 2012 wird beim Silde 9.0er und 10.0er eine Fox Factory 32 Talas Fit RLC 150 15 QR verbaut.
> Hat diese die neue Kashima Beschichtung?
> http://www.foxracingshox.com/2012preview/display.php?t=forks&p=32304



Die Kashimabeschichtung wurde bei anderen Bikes in den Spec. extra beworben. Ich denke hier kommt diese nicht zum Einsatz.


Gruß
MAX


----------



## daniel_n100 (25. Oktober 2011)

Hab heute mal bei Radon telefonisch nachgefragt, die Fox Factorybeim Slide 9.0er +10.0er haben eine Kashimabeschichtung!!!


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (25. Oktober 2011)

daniel_n100 schrieb:


> Hab heute mal bei Radon telefonisch nachgefragt, die Fox Factorybeim Slide 9.0er +10.0er haben eine Kashimabeschichtung!!!



fragt man sich nur, ob das ne gute oder schlechte Nachricht ist. Man
hört und liest da so einiges negatives über diese Beschichtung. Ob da
was dran ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen aber es stimmt nachdenklich.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (1. November 2011)

@Radon-Bonn
kannst du vielleicht schon etwas über die Bremsscheibendurchmesser beim 9'er/10'er Slide sagen ?


----------

